# PS hängt sich beim Start auf!



## Ttobi (29. Mai 2005)

*PS CS hängt sich beim Start auf!*

Hallo,
Wenn ich PS CS starte hängt es sich immer beim laden der Globalen Textressourcen auf! Da steht immer:
"Globale Textressourcen werden Geladen...Fertig"
Aber dann gehts nicht weiter!
Bitte kann mir jemand helfen? 

*Hat sich erledigt*.. Musste nur neu starten


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Mai 2005)

Generell würde ich raten einfach mal PS neu zu installieren.


----------



## Ttobi (29. Mai 2005)

Das war das erste was ich gemacht hab


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Mai 2005)

Neuinstallation löst nicht immer alle Probleme, vor allem da Adobe auch im Profilverzeichnis und unter Programme/Gemeinsame Dateien einige Dateien verteilt an denen es auch liegen kann. Diese werden aber nicht immer deinstalliert, vor allem wenn auch andere Adobe Software vorhanden ist.


----------

